# new shots with the new lens



## sub50hz

I am overjoyed at the lack of scalping and good color in these shots. Now get out and shoot!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;14359863*
> I am overjoyed at the lack of scalping and good color in these shots. Now get out and shoot!


thanks dude. both headhsots are straight out of the camera no adjustment of anything. the cat was brightened a little in LR3 because it was a littler underexposed.

i want to soo bad but everytime i decide to go out and shoot i get called in for my internship to run b-roll/second camera for my tv show i work on. and i cant turn them down because im trying really hard to get hired. they love my camera work and level of experience to run off with a professional video camera that is worth more than my life and turn in a tape at the end of the day that is full of great shots. i wish they would let me shoot my own interview so i can show them how good i am at lighting for video.

one day im going to downtown atlanta and shooting because i have now had my camera for a year and have not actually walked around with it


----------



## sub50hz

Get a shoulder bag and bring it to work. The only reason I don't bring my 50D downtown en route to my full-time job is that I love shooting film in the city. I'll gladly bring it alongside the 1D if I'm shooting for the paper on weekends/weeknights, but I'm way more in my comfort zone holding a hockey stick-taped AE-1 than flaunting big, obtrusive DSLR stuff during the wee hours of morning and night.


----------



## Conspiracy

i cant because when we go out on a video shoot i am either following the main videographer as second camera for standups and action shots. or i am collecting broll in which case i am carrying a camera and tripod.

this is the cam and tripod i use, so carrying my gear with me although would give the opportunity for some amazing shots considering the locations i have shot at would get in the way







ill ask my exec producer if i can bring my camera maybe she will say ok.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554275-REG/Sony_PDW_700_PDW700_XDCAM_HD_2_3.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/601884-REG/Sachtler_0375_0375_FSB_4_Carbon_Fiber.html


----------



## sub50hz

You still commute though, no? Leave early and take alternate routes. Keep your mind open and enjoy finding hidden gems. Don't go too far out of the way, though, I've been to ATL a few times and made that mistake.


----------



## Conspiracy

we ride in a company car and our shoots go from 6am-dark so when im done for the day i miss the whole day :| although night city shots might be good but there are just some parts of atl i wont walk around at night being of the white complexion lol. but i can at least get an awesome skyline shot at night from the top of my tv station. ill do that next time i go on a shoot and leave my camera in my trunk in the parking deck so its cool, in the shade, and pretty safe


----------



## sub50hz

Wow, bummer. How about weekends?


----------



## Conspiracy

weekends are usually spent with my girlfriend who doesnt like to go out too much. but i might have her come out with me and walk around atlanta


----------



## sub50hz

Buy her a camera.


----------



## Conspiracy

not a bad idea. would make a great christmas present too


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;14359828*
> these are my first shots that arent messing around test shots with my new lens. i feel like i am at some point where i do not like most of my shots very much. just being weird for some reason, maybe because i cant find the time to go out and walk around with my camera and play around and take shots around the city. i am pretty happy with the new 30 though and fairly happy with the portraits and headshots even though i have only taken a few with my girlfriend and her little sisters. i think it captures colors very nicely


need a new logo?


----------



## Conspiracy

yea wouldnt hurt mine is lame. im poor though so unless you want to make me one for free i cant make it worth your while. sorry


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tCoLL*


need a new logo?


You mean his watermark? it's simple and not very obtrusive, I don't really see an issue with it. I hate big ol' fancy superimposed-on-the-middle-of-the-image-in-a-shadow crap.


----------



## tCoLL

Well you must know a little photoshop, give illustrator a try. If you know the pen tool in Ps the Ai pen tool is very similar, probably my favorite tool in the entire creative suite. Take a gander at some other professional photographer logos and get inspired! Nice photography, but that logo just kinda ruins it for me. I guess that's just me being a design student X(


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL;14360276*
> Well you must know a little photoshop, give illustrator a try. If you know the pen tool in Ps the Ai pen tool is very similar, probably my favorite tool in the entire creative suite. Take a gander at some other professional photographer logos and get inspired! Nice photography, but that logo just kinda ruins it for me. I guess that's just me being a design student X(


I actually have to agree here. Not a fan of the color palette, layout, or the fonts used. It's a digi design quirk of mine, and obviously not a reflection on the photograph itself, but the logo does irk me a bit as well.


----------



## ducrider

Those are some good shot's.I don't post much here but Damn those are great.Go shoot some more so us none photo guys can enjoy.


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


You mean his watermark? it's simple and not very obtrusive, I don't really see an issue with it. I hate big ol' fancy superimposed-on-the-middle-of-the-image-in-a-shadow crap.


it's inverted text/BG in what looks like times new roman...you've got to have a little more taste than that pls.

Dont mean to sound like an ass, but I believe that photographers are designers too, they try and capture beautiful imagery. They "design" their photos. Everything about them should say that they care how things look. Therefore, putting a little more design into their watermark "logo" would compliment the rest of the design.


----------



## Conspiracy

ill try to make a new one. but i need help since im not a designer. give me some advice. or i can go even more plain and just do a copyright logo with my name after it in the bottom rather than the color boxes. i dont see photography as design, i see it more as capturing a still image in time being that i work with video all the time.

i dont see much of a need for a watermark on my stuff as i dont see the likelyhood of someone stealing one of my shots. since i post low res anyway. i just do it because. if someone wants to steal a shot that bad all they have to do is crop out my watermark


----------



## tCoLL

http://logopond.com/

great resource for inspiration.

I'm not much for branding or logo design myself, I'm a motion designer. I personally love clever logos that integrate easily discernable imagery with a message :

http://bluefaqs.com/2010/04/60-highly-clever-minimal-logo-designs/


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL;14360344*
> Therefore, putting a little more design into their watermark "logo" would compliment the rest of the design.


Feel free to see how many famous/historical photographers used _no watermark._

IMO, no watermark is the _best_ watermark.


----------



## Conspiracy

i think simply putting your name unobtrusively in the corner is good enough for me just so if someone sees one of my pictures and wonders who took it. my name is there more like a signature than a watermark









i think a logo seems silly after thinking about it for a minute since i am not even running a business its just a hobby for me. i do not foresee my future being a professional photographer. a videographer definitely


----------



## Shane1244

Bokehlicious!


----------



## Anton338

For the logo, I'd stay away from colors like purple or anything that pops.
Another thought I had is having it faded a little. Try that :]

But that is true about people stealing the shots. I never download anything low-res so that keeps me far away. (Outstanding pictures by the way!)

I've wanted a DSLR for the longest time.
Hopefully I'll be able to afford something at the end of this summer. jw which Canon dslr takes better-than-average 1080?


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Feel free to see how many famous/historical photographers used _no watermark._

IMO, no watermark is the _best_ watermark.


If he's not worried about people stealing his work, (which he's not) then yes, no watermark is the best watermark.

But if he is going to watermark, it should be a good watermark.


----------



## Conspiracy

@Anton338

as far as a canon that takes better than average 1080p you would be pretty solid with a t2i since a lot of the cameras have the same sensor. my 7D is stellar but that doesnt mean the t2i doesnt capture just about the same quality video.


----------



## Shane1244

Don't they use the same sensor?


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


@Anton338

as far as a canon that takes better than average 1080p you would be pretty solid with a t2i since a lot of the cameras have the same sensor. my 7D is stellar but that doesnt mean the t2i doesnt capture just about the same quality video.


I have the t2i. Besides the grip being a little small for my huge hands, I love it. and no, the sensor is not the same. The t2i sensor crops a bit I believe. But it's still a great camera and with some nice glass (even a 50 mm 1.8 which is only $100) it can take great stills and awesome video.


----------



## Conspiracy

t2i and 7D have the same crop sensor. both crop x1.6


----------



## Draggin

Photocopy your signature into Photoshop and pen tool around it.

Always use my signature for my watermarks.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draggin*


Photocopy your signature into Photoshop and pen tool around it.

Always use my signature for my watermarks.










cool idea but my signature is nothing to write home about lol. ill get a nice cursive font off a font website


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


t2i and 7D have the same crop sensor. both crop x1.6


verified correct. get x2 t2i's for the price of a 7D


----------



## Anton338

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*


@Anton338

as far as a canon that takes better than average 1080p you would be pretty solid with a t2i since a lot of the cameras have the same sensor. my 7D is stellar but that doesnt mean the t2i doesnt capture just about the same quality video.


I was looking at the T3i, but again... same sensor.

Thanks!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL;14360544*
> and no, the sensor is not the same


http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Cameras/Compare-Camera-Sensors/Compare-cameras-side-by-side/%28appareil1%29/663|0/%28brand%29/Canon/%28appareil2%29/636|0/%28brand2%29/Canon/%28appareil3%29/619|0/%28brand3%29/Canon


----------



## Conspiracy

why was verification needed lol?

also t3i is an updated t2i so you will get the new stuff offered such as improved high ISO performance as well as im sure more accurate faster auto focus. i have not used the t3i so i can confirm, but its a fairly safe assumption that at least those two things are improved


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy;14360611*
> why was verification needed lol?
> 
> also t3i is an updated t2i so you will get the new stuff offered such as improved high ISO performance as well as im sure more accurate faster auto focus. i have not used the t3i so i can confirm, but its a fairly safe assumption that at least those two things are improved


t3i vs t2i = not worth the extra $$$ IMO


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tCoLL*


t3i vs t2i = not worth the extra $$$ IMO


do you have a t3i and have you tested your t2i under video stress tests to see its limitations under different situations for recording 1080p video? the improved high iso performance could be a deal maker if he is looking for video performance. for stills most likely not worth it though.

while designing graphics is your thing. video is mine


----------



## sub50hz

I'm fairly certain that high ISO noise is unchanged between the two, as they both sport the same sensor and processor.

edit: Yep.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos600d/page10.asp


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


i'm fairly certain that high iso noise is unchanged between the two, as they both sport the same sensor and processor.

Edit: Yep.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos600d/page10.asp


<3


----------



## Shane1244

I also find I notice noise in photos way more than in video.


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I also find I notice noise in photos way more than in video.


your lens is fairly well equipped for shooting in the dark. 1.4, im jelly.


----------



## Shane1244

1.4 + ISO12800 = Nightvision.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


1.4 + ISO12800 = Nightvision.



lol talk about overexposed.

generally the most recommended shutter speed to shoot at in video mode if shooting 1080p @ 30 is 1/60 which allows for lower ISO so you wont start seeing noise in your video under ideal conditions until really high ISO

not to say you cant shoot however you want of course i only suggest that from following how 180degree shutter works on a film camera since dslr works in a similar way although obviously the mechanics are different


----------



## Anton338

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL;14360627*
> t3i vs t2i = not worth the extra $$$ IMO


Thats what I'm thinking too :]

I've got a pretty advanced camera store on my way to work, I may have to pay them a visit to see what they have on display.

I'm pretty sure the T2i will be the one though.

Can't wait for low light video and lenses ^.^


----------



## Marin

If this goes downhill again there will be infractions.


----------



## mz-n10

lens looks good, bokeh is a bit harsh on 4 but its a pretty horrible lighting for bokeh.

fyi, getting the gf a camera and expecting her to shoot is a waste of money....making her the model in shots generally work better IMO.


----------



## xHassassin

What lens was this?


----------



## sub50hz

Sigma 30.


----------

